# Ironman's Pharmalogic Labs 16 wk log



## Ironman2001 (Nov 28, 2014)

*
First and foremost i would like to give a big shout out to Bushmaster and Pharmalogic Labs making this all possible! Words cannot express my appreciation. 


Background- *I have been training and around the community for 16 yrs. I have had some setbacks here and there such as injury and just life events in general but have rarely been away from the iron for more than 2 or 3 months at a time depending on the situation. November 16th of 2013 i was involved in a car accident which changed my life dramatically for the last year. The car i was in was t-boned on my side by a woman swatting at her kids in the back seat and she plowed into my side at 55 miles an hour. We were turning into my work and i had just removed my seatbelt like a jackass. I busted the passenger side window with my face while my lower body was hurtled towards the drivers side of the vehicle. I wound up with my l-4 and l-5 herniated. i was unable to work for 6 months and nearly lost everything i had due to short term disability not sending my first check for 3 months. After battling the ladies insurance company (which finally realized they had no leg to stand on) i was compensated for lost wages and had laser spine surgery to correct the 2 discs. I highly recommend laser surgery if anyone ever has a similar issue. I had a incision that was only an inch long and i was walking with minimal pain less than 2 hrs after the surgery. The amazing thing was that the unbearable sciatica i was experiencing was completely gone! I did 6 months of rehab and i was released nearly a month ago to resume training. For 11 months i was totally sedentary except for rehab and my eating and sleeping habits went to complete hell. I was 5'9 223 or so before the accident and i am now sitting at 175 or so. I did stay lean but shit i quit eating. I became addicted to percocet and vicodin and that spiraled outta control but i have been clean for a few months now. So in many ways this is a huge challenge for me to get back to where i was before the accident. I will have to go ez on leg and back days but over time should be able to move up in weight if i am careful and listen to my body. This is going to be a major challenge on so many levels but i know i can overcome any obstacle and get back to my former self. Ready to kill shit!


*Gear-  I will be running a 16 wk cycle as follows.*
wks 1-4   Dbol 100 mgs a day split in 2 doses
wks 1-8   Test-E 800 mgs wk split into 2 pins  mon,thurs
wks 1-8   Deca  600 mgs wk (same split as above)
wks 9-16 Test-E 1000 mgs wk
wks 9-16 Deca 600 mgs wk
wks 12-16 25mgs dbol/50mgs drol ed 2x ed

*GOALS- *To regain all or most of the strength i have lost and get back to at least 210 or so and then run a spring cutter to get to a solid 195. Just being able to train again is like winning the lottery to me tho! 


*Training- *I am easing my way back into the iron and not going balls to the wall right off. As i said, there will be exercises i will be unable to do at first such as deadlifts and squats will be light at first and progressively get heavier. I have to use my head so i dont re-injure myself. Nearly a year off was torture enough. I am going to try to stay in the 8 to 12 rep range on every excercise really focusing on form and varying the tut. 

*Supplements- *I also be taking animal paks 2x ed, kre-alkalyn creatine 2x ed, IML cycle support, Milk thistle 3gms ed, Reservatrol 1x ed, Whey isolate 4 shakes ed, Depo-Nitrolase every other shake and meal. 

*AI'S- *I am running aromasin at 25mgs ed split into 12.5mgs for the first 4 wks while on Dbol and will taper down to 12.5 ed after and dose according to side's if need be. I also have caber on hand if needed and i have a bottle of Prolactrone that i purchased before the accident and will be taking 1 to 2 capsules daily. Heard mixed reviews but i have it so i am going to use  it.


*Macros- *As far as my daily macros, i will try to log them as much as possible but i am not real concerned with eating clean all the time. i am wanting to bulk, not a dirty ass bulk, but i am more concerned with my calories and protein intake more that anything. I will lean out and get strict as hell with my diet in april when i run my cutter and plan to log that as well so i will definetely break them down daily on that one.

Once again, thank you Bush! You da man! NOW LET'S GET TO KILLING SHIT!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 29, 2014)

I forgot to put my stats.  *Age- *37
*Height- *5'9
*Starting weight- *173 lbs
*BF%-  *15%


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok fella's. Keep in mind i am a single father with two boy's 7 and 9 yrs old so i may post up two training days on one post just because of time restraints. It gets stupid crazy sometimes trying to juggle everything.
*11/29/14  chest and delts* - Flat bench - 225x12, 235x10,245x9, 255x7, 200x12
                                        Decline DB press- 60x12, 70x12, 80x9
                                        Incline flyes- 30x20,35x15, 40x12

                                        DB press- 50x15, 65x12, 75x12
                                        Front DB lateral raise- 20x15,20x15,20x12
                                        Side lateral raise- 20x12,20x12,25x10

The volume is low right now but i am going to ramp that up progressively. I just wanted to hit my chest from every angle and just focus on good form and trying to get that mind muscle connection going again. I forgot how phuquin sore you get after a long layoff! I couldn't barely wash my hair!!!  It felt so good to train again even if i have the strength of a newborn baby dear at the moment. That was to be expected tho. Gotta start somewhere.

*12/1/14  Bi's and Tri's-   *Ez curls- 65x15,75x12,85x12
                                    Alt DB curls- 40x12,45x12,50x8
                                    Preacher curls- 65x15,75x12,85x9
                                    Concentration curls- 20x15 ea, 25x12 ea
                                    Skull crushers- 65x15,75x13,85x10 

 Pinned a cc of both test e  and deca today as well as 100 mgs od dbol split into 2 doses. The test and deca are both 400 mgs per ml. I have never had high mg per ml gear like this that literally has no pip! It flows through a 25g so smooth all i can say is i am beyond impressed. This is  going on my 3rd week pinning this gear and the test is starting to kick in nicely. Gun season for whitetail started today in my state and i contemplated chasing one through the woods and running it through with my granite like morning wood! I am also starting to get some relief as far as my joints are concerned. My right shoulder had been really bothering me and i barely notice any pain or discomfort now. Bush you definetely got this shit right! I had great focus today and as i said, i know it's low volume right now but i was trying to avoid what i call the dreaded T-rex syndrome. You know where you go full on retard in the gym after a long lay off or injury and your arms get stuck at a 45 degree angle and if you forcefully push them straight they retract right back to that position. Yeah, i was trying to avoid that! As far as macros i have been eating everything i see. I make sure i get at least 250 gms of protein a day through food and shakes and have been eating alot of carbs (white rice, potatoes, oats). Tomorrow is back and traps so stay tuned.  I have a before pic just trying to get the S.O.B. TO LOAD!!!!!!!


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 1, 2014)

I've heard so many say it's impossible to have high concentration gear without pain. I call bullshit. Anyone who says that doesn't know what carrier oils to use. 

Having kids definitely makes things tough, I get that all too well!  

Looking forward to following this log and seeing the huge change from beginning to end.


----------



## orange24 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm so jealous of all these logs!! Count your blessings! Go all out this blast and enjoy


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 1, 2014)

orange24 said:


> I'm so jealous of all these logs!! Count your blessings! Go all out this blast and enjoy[/QUOTE
> 
> I plan on it. Bush is one of the most stand up guy's i have ever met. He goes above and beyond to ensure you have everything you need including help with your diet. The gear is soooo smooth and painless and i'm running the high mg per ml test and deca. Trust me..... the results for these logs will speak for themselves!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 1, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> I've heard so many say it's impossible to have high concentration gear without pain. I call bullshit. Anyone who says that doesn't know what carrier oils to use.
> 
> Having kids definitely makes things tough, I get that all too well!
> 
> Looking forward to following this log and seeing the huge change from beginning to end.




You have definetely proved that Bush. It is the smoothest gear i have ever ran. Being a single father and even just having kids in general makes it tough. My boy's are my life tho and they will always come first. That's my job! It gets rough sometimes to juggle work,school,sports,training and all the other parental duties but honestly, I wouldn't want it any other way. Sure you get frustrated sometimes and wonder how you are gonna make ends meet but at the end of the day i am their hero and they are mine! It's time to show people what Pharmalogic Labs is all about!


----------



## DUB73 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice log intro. I will be looking forward to seeing the progress here. I guess technically your lucky to be here or even walking. You just never know when something like that will hit home.
Your lifts are very impressive for someone off for 9 months and let alone back surgery. Hats off bro. Will be following.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 1, 2014)

DUB73 said:


> Nice log intro. I will be looking forward to seeing the progress here. I guess technically your lucky to be here or even walking. You just never know when something like that will hit home.
> Your lifts are very impressive for someone off for 9 months and let alone back surgery. Hats off bro. Will be following.



Thanks DUB. I am very blessed and thankful to be where i am right now. I did experience temporay paralysis for 6 days due to swelling after the accident. Basically it was like having a boa constrictor squeezing the nerve bundle in my spine. Those were 6 of the darkest and scariest days of my life. You start to contemplate what you will do without the use of your legs and all the things you may never be able to do or enjoy again. I feel so weak comparatively to before the accident but all that has been lost can be regained. Thank you for following.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 2, 2014)

*12/2/14    Traps and Back
* Barbell shrugs-  135x15, 155x12,175x10, 185x8
                Upright rows-   75x15, 85x15, 95x12, 105x10
               DB Armpit shrugs- 50x12,65x10, 75x10

               Widegrip chins- 3 sets x 12  couldn't get all 12 the last 2 sets so took a small rest period until all reps were completed
               Reverse grip pulldowns- 100x15,120x12,130x12   used a shoulder width grip on these
               Low pulley rows v-bar-  120x15,130x12, 140x12



               I felt really good today! I had some painful back pumps from the dbol but it was all good. Experienced some minor discomfort on the final sqeeze of both pulley exercises but nothing to hateful. I have lost alot of strength as far as my back but wtf am i expecting. I am just going to take my time and progressively work the poundages and volume up as this log progresses. The cool thing was that i put my ipod on some pantera(cowboy's from hell) and i had the drive and focus like before the accident. I was getting cold chills almost like runner's high like i used to get in the ARMY. That was an amazing feeling to have again. I have a different perspective on things now and a new force driving me like never before and thats just having the opportunity to train again. This all could have had a different ending and i am not about to take that for granted. Gonna take a day off and then my first official leg day. Thanks for following and i will be updating again on thursday.


----------



## DUB73 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Pantera Radio on pandora*.. On every session. Some megadeath and old school metal always gets me motivated. I can only imagine the thoughts that went through your head those 6 days. I thought I broke my back one time in a race when I was into Motocross. Doc said I strained and bruised muscle. My shoulders are wasted from many crashes and collar bones have been snapped several times. Keep the train rolling I am sure you will be back in no time.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally got my before pic to load. I will be posting updated pic's every 4 weeks from here on out.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 5, 2014)

Ironman2001 said:


> Finally got my before pic to load. I will be posting updated pic's every 4 weeks from here on out.


Going to join the transformation contest?  You are at a great starting point to put on some pounds!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 8, 2014)

It has been a hectic weekend trying to juggle one son's wrestling tournaments and the other play's indoor soccer. So i will be updating my last 2 training day['s today.

*12/4/14  leg's*-   Squats- 135x10, 165x10, 185x10, 200x10, 225x10
                          Leg extensions- 3 set'sx10
                          Leg curls- 3 set'sx10
                          Standing calf raises- 3 set'sx10

I did not go very heavy on suat's but honestly they didn't feel too bad. I am still a little leary on this excercise and will take my time with the weight progression too avoid re-injury.
*
12/6/14*                Chest and Delt's-  Flat Bench*- *225x12,235x12, 245x10,255x9,200x12
                                      Decline DB press- 60x12,70x12,80x12
                                      Incline flyes- 30,35,40x12 

                                      DB presses- 50,60,75x12 
                                      Front raises-20x15,20x15,20x14
                                      Side lateral raises- 20x12,20x12,25x11


I pinned This morning and it was smooth as silk as usual.  Going to hit bi's and tri's tomorrow morning after work after i get the boy's off to school. The test has kicked in nicely now. My libido is ridiculous right now and as far as the deca my joints feel better than they have in a couple years so i couldn't be happier with the gear from Pharmalogic! I will be turning up the intensity this morning now that i have worked through the God awful soreness starting over causes. I knew it was going to happen but forgot how truly horrible it was! I finally got my before pic up and will be posting another pic in 3 wks or so to show my progression.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 8, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Going to join the transformation contest?  You are at a great starting point to put on some pounds!



If it's not too late Bush. I was running all over the universe with my boy's this weekend and didn't get on the boards at all.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 8, 2014)

Ironman2001 said:


> If it's not too late Bush. I was running all over the universe with my boy's this weekend and didn't get on the boards at all.


Nope just have to submit pics between the 23rd and first of January.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 16, 2014)

*12/12/14        Bi's and Tri's*
                    2 warm up sets of alt db curls
                    Alt db curls- 40x12 ea, 45x10 ea
                    21's- 75, 85 used an ez curl bar
Preacher curls- 75x12,85x10
Spider curls- 40x20, 50x15

Skull crushers- 70x15,75x15, 85x12,90x12, 100x8

This felt really good today. I had great focus throughout the entire workout. I know what you are thinking....8 working sets for biceps? That's it? Yes, that was all i felt i needed. I throw 21's in every other bicep day and on these day's i don't need a lot of volume. 21's, if done correctly, they really tank the shit out of my bi's. I have never had to do a ton of tricep work but i will increase the volume more in the weeks to come. I know changes are taking place because people at work have been making comments that i am getting bigger and asking if i am working out again so that gives me more drive and determination. I will be posting up my back and trap 
's later this evening. Gotta go run the munchkins across hell's half acre!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 18, 2014)

*12/13/14                 Back & Traps
*barbell shrugs- 135x10,155x10, 175x10,185x10
                            Db armpit shrugs- 50x10,60x10,70x10,80x8
                            Upright rows- 65x12,75x12,85x8

                            Wide grip chins- 4x10
                            wide grip pulldowns- 100x12,120x10, 140x10,150x8
                            Seated pulley rows- 120x10,130x10,140x10

Kinda tweeked my back a lil at work the other night so i didn't go real heavy on my back. Better safe than sorry. I have had wicked ass heart burn the last 3 days! I have been taking up to 3 zantac a day. I assume this is due to the 100mg dbol? I only have about a wk left of it so i am going to tough it out. I have 2 more days to update,legs and chest and delts. I have been struggling trying to find time to get everything done i need to but am gettin er done! Sorry for the sporadic updates but i will get caught up this weekend for sure.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 22, 2014)

*12/16/14     chest and delts*

                 Bench- 230x10,240x10,250x10, 260x7,225x8
                 incline db press-  55x10,65x10,75x8, 80x5
                 incline flyes- 40x12,50x10,55x8
                 Dips- 3 sets to failure

                Front db press- 50x12,60x12,70x10,75x8
                side lateral raise- 20x12,20x12,25x10
                reverse flyes- 20x12,20x12,20x10



My old training partner came down to the gym and it was amazing how much of a difference it made to have him there. My intensity and drive were through the roof and he can always push me to get that last rep and then one more. We always fed off of each other and it was nice to have that again. Unfortunately due to his new job we aren't able to train together often but we are going to try and get a couple more day's in over the holiday's. So far everything is going really well,although i could definetely use more rest. My recovery time is pretty quick now but would probably be better if i got more sleep. I have 11 day's off over the holiday's so i plan to get some much needed rest and get in some intense workout's. Sometimes it's hard to keep that intensity when you work 12hrs and then have to get my boy's ready for school. It will be a much needed break for 11 day's and i can really focus on training.


----------



## strongman760 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice log buddy!! Back doing ok? Much respect for coming back from injury and being a single dad. I know how hard it is as I'm just a year back into it also after injuries and being a single dad. Not sure if u wanna hear or not but some people do and others don't but my advice after coming back from 6 herniated discs is slow steady and quit one rep before a tough deadlift or squat. I recommend light deadlifts in the 10 rep range of a weight u could do 12 reps of also reverse hyper and three times a week hanging from an inversion table. The dbold and my lower back didn't go well together with the massive pumps it gave. You seem to be coming back good that's awesome I didn't have the surgery they wanted me to I just rehabbed myself and am always open to offer my experience. Keep up the hard work buddy!!


----------

